# Does anyone have a Panerai on a NATO or Zulu?



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't. I think it would be a good look on them though. Do any of you have one?


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

I've used a Luminor on a nato, I dont have any photo's but it worked well and looked good.

http://www.life-time-gear.com/2010/12/panerai-luminor-marina-nato-straps.html

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=97893


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been wearing my 243 on a nato/zulu since the weather started getting warm.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

I'me never sure how to do those suckers up...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I use the simple 3 ring variety, and they're really comfortable.


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

That answers a lot!


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

I got my straps from here maratac


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

The grey one looks kinda bulky...


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

Satansfist said:


> The grey one looks kinda bulky...


yeah it does and it is. The grey and the olive green ones are 4 ring nato straps. The orange one is a 2 ring i think and is a lot less bulky


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

jswing said:


> I've been wearing my 243 on a nato/zulu since the weather started getting warm.


That looks good. I wear a kevlar strap during the summer. I sweat to much with the leather.


----------



## SomethingReallyCool (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a black Nato which I got from Greg Stevens - good quality & looks good. It does add a lot of bulk to the watch though........however, I don't have massive wrists, and it looks okay (definitely pronounced, but not comically so!).


----------



## tigergutt (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is my PAM312 on a black Zulu (Maratac) strap. 
A good combination on hot summer days.



















tigergutt


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

I think you're wrists are too small for that look on the green NATO... Larger wrists would probably look good... Can you trade in those wrists?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I do! My modded Pam 024 AKA poormans tuttonnero LOL......










regards,
cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Now on a leather zulu that i had to cut because it was sitti g too high...



















Regards

Cesar


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

cesar scarambone said:


> I do! My modded Pam 024 AKA poormans tuttonnero LOL......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!! Mine says hello!!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

One more "poormans tuttonero" in the field hahaha.... I liked a lot this watch with the dlc treatment, jas become amazing!!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Summer NATO strap...Pam049 on orange NATO and Pam164 on black NATO..








Worn with matching shoes...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A Panerai on a NATO? That's like a Ferrari on Khomo tires! LoL. I guess, maybe, for a change-of-pace... But, a watch with such a storied history and prestige a "boss" strap would be the ONLY way to go.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> A Panerai on a NATO? That's like a Ferrari on Khomo tires! LoL. I guess, maybe, for a change-of-pace... But, a watch with such a storied history and prestige a "boss" strap would be the ONLY way to go.


I guess using your logic all the Submariners on Bond NATO are like Lambo on Hankook tires....well some Hankook are actually very good and sticky on the track so I guess it ain't too bad...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont care, my v8 4.2l with something like 400hp VW Touareg uses hankook tires.... I believe i can live with some natos at my pams, rolex, jlc's etc … hehehe

Regards


Cesar


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I tried it once on my 111G but way too top heavy. Maybe if I had a titanium be another story...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I think the size (42 instead of 44) help makes it look not too top heavy...


----------

